# Heavy barrel in a factory stock?



## christoph67 (Dec 8, 2005)

Im trying to find out if a heavy barrel will fit in a factory savage 111 synthetic stock. I dont have the rifle in front of me at this time but do know it has the factory contour barrel and I want to upgrade to a heavy barrel.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

No it won't fit. If you want to change to a heavy barrel you will have to swap out the stock for one that will accept a heavy barrel. If you want to stay with the factory stock, there are lots of guys going to higher end stocks and selling their factory ones. 
Watch ebay or go here: http://www.savageshooters.net/ 
and check out the forum section.

huntin1


----------



## christoph67 (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

No it won't, but Savage will sell you a HB factory synthetic stock for around $80, if I remember correctly. There are a number of more expensive aftermarket stocks that are superior, though.

If you don't want to spend the money on either, you can also open up your sporter barrel stock to fit a HB. Just takes a dremel tool, sandpaper, patience, and a couple free hours. Go slow & check the fit often...


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

christoph67,
I have a synthetic that came off my 300WM 110FP... the FP is Savage's tactical model with the HB... I have no use for this stock and its just sitting here. I replaced the stock with a Boyds thumbhole laminate.

shoot me an email... I bet I can hook you up with a sweet deal!

[email protected]


----------



## christoph67 (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I sent you an email.


----------



## VarmintHunter117 (May 28, 2005)

Christoph67,

You have mail!


----------

